# My IBS Journey only began... and i hate it!



## Chloexxx98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey all, I'm Chloe, I'm 14yrs old, And I am a sufferer of IBS. This is a long story:

My symptons began mostly in the last year of primary school, I'd have occasional days where i'd have stomach cramps, and lap over in pain the odd times. I would feel sick, become very warm and shaky throughout these 'attacks'. At the time we thought it was my period, the cycle kicking off, as i started at 11yrs of age.

During my summer holidays, i took a holiday to Scotland for one week, and for the full week i was a miserable young girl. I was in pain every day, doubling over, feeling sick, i was teary and made out to be lying and 'attention seeking' I don't think i'll forget that holiday. I was no better when i came home either, although i relaxed being in my comfort zone.

It was then my constant tummy aches would be there everyday, night, sometimes just in a minute i became from 'fine' to poorly... thats where people must have i was 'faking' i wasn't understood or believed and it made me fustrated.

One Night i was crying so much, i had burned up not long before the pains and crying came, i was shaking, and weak, that i ended up being taken to hospital. See a few months before my brother had had his appendix out, just in time, before it could have killed him. And with me being young and hard to explain it wasn't worth risking. My symtoms we explained, i cried the whole time scared, and got examied, then told the pain relief i had been taking 'Ibuprofen medicine' i refused tablets them days, may had caused the damage and was to stop it right away.

High School:

Year 7:

I was NOT any at all better, my first day of high school i was sent home, after 1hrs45!! Pain, shakey, feeling sick, burning,

i was taken doctors, they gave me some constipation stuff saying it can be natural at my age with my periods etc.

I was a very upset and teary girl through year 7!

My bestfriend hated me for it, i was called liar, i was in and out of lessons threatening to be sick, had terrible pains,

sent home nearly every week! Some days i had good days but majority of them were hell!

Then finally after to going back and forth doctors... I was reffered to the hospital by a doctor he said enough is enough.

I had to keep a diary of pains etc toilet

After months and months of all sorts of medications, blood tests, i got a scan, it said my bowels had twisted and had untwisted itsself, and i was lucky cause i'd have had to have it untwisted by the hospital. I was Diagnosed with IBS & Acid Reflux - (reason for feeling sick 24/7!)

I was still getting pains, they stopped for a while though.

Year 8: They stopped for a good 6 months! Just the odd one or 2 days, but it was great! 

Took antibiotics for my skin (acne) and... it all came flooding back! I was taken to the doctors i was told i shouldn't have been given the tablets that were given i was to stop them immediantly  then after i recovered i had 3 months nothing!

Summer 2012: I moved to scotland from england. was exciting at first, But it turned on me. i couldn't be happy, school was not the same for me, it was hard, i have struggles with socialising with new people, i was stressed, stressed lead to stomach pains, it all came back to me again!

This time it was different i was getting pains between my rib cage, it was mainly to the sides of my stomach the left or the right! I felt sick, and all the previous symptons, but it was sharper in the sides.

I had terrible gas trapped in my tummy, it was gurgling like mad! and it was horrible!

I went doctors they said it was 'After-course IBS trigger' and that its a 'Spasm' of the stomach, or something, and i was changed medications.

I moved to live with my dad back to my hometown in enland, i was but back in my old school and was happier, my stomach wasn't that bad either and settled. But since April 2013...

I've had terrible pains in the right side of my stomach, i hve developed a fear, i am terrified my appendix will burst or som ething, the last three months i have developed terrible back pains in the lower of the back, pain that goes from right lower side into my right thigh! Feeling like im gonna vomit!

I am like the 3 weeks a month! The doctors will only keep changing medication and nothing else, its hard to cope, i barely make plans cause the condition spoils them, i barely go out long cause i'm terrified of puking, i've become irritated, i can't enjoy myself no more, My dad does NOT understand me, he never has understood the IBS, i am extremly fatigue always! and feeling exhaused from nothing! I cry at night with it, i look it up always, i always pressuring the side of my tummy and releasing and dreading incase a sharp pain occurs - it may be my appendix, i have now worked up fluttery feelings I think i have a slight (anxiety issue) and i've go no one to tell  I've self harmed, at al, its living hell! I get selfish... like i know theres worser people out there and i complain non-stop! I don't feel like its normal with all this pain in the side of mystomach, i am skinny, but my stomach bloats that much it just makes me look pregnant!  sometimes i get stared at and i hate wearing tigh tops, but i have a nice figure just this silly stomach! I loose confidence, its horrible!

Nothing seems to work, I hate these new symptons that have started up, i really hate them! Just wish it would all stop! and just let me be happy, not worry sick 24/7 if its gonna start up! :/

Its that bad, i feel insane! like its all in my head and it's just me! stook with a fantasy, but i feel the sharp pains.

I am going into year 10 now, and feel it's just gonna get worse, sometimes i wanna just die and ease the pain, i just feel sick to death like a lot of sufferers i imagine! its horried right? ugh!

Anyone relate to my story or would like to share something? This is my journey so far!! And i bless you all xx

Thanks for reading!


----------



## beb13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Pain, shakey, feeling sick, burning are some symptoms I can relate too, especially these last two days!

My stomach aches also restarted a month after I started taking acne medication, I switched two or three times so I'm not sure which caused the stomach aches. But I have stopped taking all acne medication for at least five months now but my pain and discomfort have only gotten worse. I feel like a lot of what you are going through I can relate too! I've spent many nights up crying and end up only getting three or four hours of sleep and feeling the same way in the morning. Generally I'll get a bad flare up that will last two days and I'll get one day rest before it starts back up again, although light symptoms are ALWAYS present. My GI doctor prescribed a low dose of an anti-depressent but I felt like I was getting too many side effects so I stopped taking them after a week. My GI doc also recommended drinking Miralax daily, which I do. She recommended mixing it in with hot tea, because it dissolves better and tea can be calming. For a week after I started Miralax I noticed a great change that didn't last very long. I continue to drink the Miralax everyday but have resorted to putting it in a glass of water because its faster. I have just recently started taking a probiotic, which was also recommended by my GI doc. Right now I am taking the Bio-K plus, dairy free. It's only been a few days so I haven't noticed a huge change yet but I'm hoping it will help a little. I've noticed that dairy causes me to get IBS attacks so I have tried to cut it out of my diet. I've heard that the low-FODMAP diet works wonders for people with IBS but I have yet to try it out. I would recommend it though, from the positive feedback that I have heard of it. Stress and anxiety also cause IBS symptoms to worsen so trying to reduce stress in your life may also help but I know that this can be very hard to do! Good luck, I hope you start to feel better


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Chloe,

IBS is a very frustrating and annoying situation. But as you already know, a ruptured appendix can kill you. You really need to rule that out. If you're not familiar with McBurney's Point, read the Wikipedia article at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McBurney's_point; you can also find YouTube videos on locating it. If that's where your pain is, see a doctor immediately, and get a CT scan to see if it's inflamed.

Of course, even if your appendix *is* the source of your pain, you may still have IBS: I'm about to post my story in this forum, which hinges on my developing much more serious IBS immediately after my appendectomy a couple of years ago. But one step at a time. Determine if that appendix needs to be removed ASAP!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## emlica (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Chloe,

I was just reading this, and something you said jumped out at me. You said '3 weeks a month': is that just a rough kind of 'I only get about a week of relief every so often' kind of estimate, or is it really that definite a pattern? Because I'm wondering if you've explained that to your doctor and if they've ruled out anything gynaecological? Also if it's worth considering some sort of birth control or something as your hormones can really screw up your digestive system and it might help if you can artificially control them.

I second what Rich said about your appendix, though - but I'd hope that the doctors would have checked that already (I'm assuming you have been to the doctors since April?).


----------



## shelivin (Aug 8, 2013)

oh you poor girl ,im 34 and i struggle to cope with my ibs d . i have a son your age and couldnt bare the thought of him suffering with it .it does sound like ibs but agree with the other posts your doc needs to rule out other possibilitys especialy at your age .this forum is full of people going through hell with ibs and you are not alone sweetheart .it is hard for people to understand what us sufferers go through it carnt be seen on the outside other than the pain on our face or bloating . try to breath deep when you panic and tap your finger on your forhead it helps calm you down as the panic can make you worse .i do hope you feel better in yourself soon .please take care !


----------



## Chloexxx98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for answering back to my story, i really appreciate it!  and the advise means a lot, so thankyou!

@miller1985: Yeah i would like to have my appendix checked out, but the doctors here are so lousey they leave things to the last minute its so fustrating! Only certain doctors take notices, meanwhile others assume they know from no tests, its ridiculous really! But thanks for the article, i haven't read it yet incase i scare myself even more! I don't quite have the nerve, but at least it's there if i change my mind. Gosh, I'd like to read your story if i find it, must have been awful and so scary! Really hope things are easier for you now and that your more better 

@Emlica: Thanks for replying, and yes, the last 5 months my pattern has been i'm poorly for 3 weeks up til my period, i'm for a few days after or a week lucky, then everything just goes back to the usual pains, sickness feeling etc. I've never heard of that before, but it might be useful to look into to see if anything realates to me, or if i can compare anything.

And nope, I hadn't been to the doctors since april, I am the type who will sit back quietly and suffer and put other peoples matters first, its a terrible habit i know, but i care about others than myself, and i don't worry so much dealing with other people it gives me a chance to escape and help them in their life. But anyway, to reassure you, I went 2 thurdays ago, and have to wait until next week for a blood test and urine sample. - So basically going back to strage one.. again!

@Shelivin - Thankyou, your answers was comforting! Oh i know, bless and hope he doesn't get it and gets a ibs free life! I know i'm only 14, but i do worry myself if i could pass it on to my children in the future, it hurts knowing i could be watching a child suffer what i suffer and others, not to be selfish but in my mind it be like a reflection of me... but my child instead its just of putting and digusts me sometimes, i'm only thankful that i will be able to relate, understand and comfort them if it was to happen, and just support them through it all, cause i know how it feels to be ignored and left aside with the name 'fake' written across you. It is very hard for them indeed and i agree, sometimes i just wanna swap stomachs and see if they manage a day unlike years perhaps, the thing we got to go by is how strong it makes us and how we have to cope, it shows how much we can cope with this and many other situations, i guess.

Thanks i will try that technique, i tend to lack calming solutions, i live in a head of fantasy sometimes its easy to escape in a daydream, and sometimes its the worst idea ever, but i will try the forhead thing  & Yes, i am waiting for some blood samples and urine samples, just hope to god the doctors actually kick themselves up the arse and sort it not repaet the course of last time.

Thanks to anyone who answers it means alot!!


----------



## Chloexxx98 (Jul 28, 2013)

shelivin said:


> oh you poor girl ,im 34 and i struggle to cope with my ibs d . i have a son your age and couldnt bare the thought of him suffering with it .it does sound like ibs but agree with the other posts your doc needs to rule out other possibilitys especialy at your age .this forum is full of people going through hell with ibs and you are not alone sweetheart .it is hard for people to understand what us sufferers go through it carnt be seen on the outside other than the pain on our face or bloating . try to breath deep when you panic and tap your finger on your forhead it helps calm you down as the panic can make you worse .i do hope you feel better in yourself soon .please take care !





shelivin said:


> oh you poor girl ,im 34 and i struggle to cope with my ibs d . i have a son your age and couldnt bare the thought of him suffering with it .it does sound like ibs but agree with the other posts your doc needs to rule out other possibilitys especialy at your age .this forum is full of people going through hell with ibs and you are not alone sweetheart .it is hard for people to understand what us sufferers go through it carnt be seen on the outside other than the pain on our face or bloating . try to breath deep when you panic and tap your finger on your forhead it helps calm you down as the panic can make you worse .i do hope you feel better in yourself soon .please take care !





rmiller1985 said:


> Hi Chloe,
> 
> IBS is a very frustrating and annoying situation. But as you already know, a ruptured appendix can kill you. You really need to rule that out. If you're not familiar with McBurney's Point, read the Wikipedia article at
> 
> Rich





rmiller1985 said:


> Hi Chloe,
> 
> IBS is a very frustrating and annoying situation. But as you already know, a ruptured appendix can kill you. You really need to rule that out. If you're not familiar with McBurney's Point, read the Wikipedia article at
> 
> Rich


@miller1985: Yeah i would like to have my appendix checked out, but the doctors here are so lousey they leave things to the last minute its so fustrating! Only certain doctors take notices, meanwhile others assume they know from no tests, its ridiculous really! But thanks for the article, i haven't read it yet incase i scare myself even more! I don't quite have the nerve, but at least it's there if i change my mind. Gosh, I'd like to read your story if i find it, must have been awful and so scary! Really hope things are easier for you now and that your more better 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McBurney" href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McBurney" s_point"="">


----------



## Chloexxx98 (Jul 28, 2013)

emlica said:


> Hi Chloe,
> 
> I was just reading this, and something you said jumped out at me. You said '3 weeks a month': is that just a rough kind of 'I only get about a week of relief every so often' kind of estimate, or is it really that definite a pattern? Because I'm wondering if you've explained that to your doctor and if they've ruled out anything gynaecological? Also if it's worth considering some sort of birth control or something as your hormones can really screw up your digestive system and it might help if you can artificially control them.
> 
> I second what Rich said about your appendix, though - but I'd hope that the doctors would have checked that already (I'm assuming you have been to the doctors since April?).





emlica said:


> Hi Chloe,
> 
> I was just reading this, and something you said jumped out at me. You said '3 weeks a month': is that just a rough kind of 'I only get about a week of relief every so often' kind of estimate, or is it really that definite a pattern? Because I'm wondering if you've explained that to your doctor and if they've ruled out anything gynaecological? Also if it's worth considering some sort of birth control or something as your hormones can really screw up your digestive system and it might help if you can artificially control them.
> 
> I second what Rich said about your appendix, though - but I'd hope that the doctors would have checked that already (I'm assuming you have been to the doctors since April?).


@Emlica: Thanks for replying, and yes, the last 5 months my pattern has been i'm poorly for 3 weeks up til my period, i'm for a few days after or a week lucky, then everything just goes back to the usual pains, sickness feeling etc. I've never heard of that before, but it might be useful to look into to see if anything realates to me, or if i can compare anything.

And nope, I hadn't been to the doctors since april, I am the type who will sit back quietly and suffer and put other peoples matters first, its a terrible habit i know, but i care about others than myself, and i don't worry so much dealing with other people it gives me a chance to escape and help them in their life. But anyway, to reassure you, I went 2 thurdays ago, and have to wait until next week for a blood test and urine sample. - So basically going back to strage one.. again!


----------



## Chloexxx98 (Jul 28, 2013)

shelivin said:


> oh you poor girl ,im 34 and i struggle to cope with my ibs d . i have a son your age and couldnt bare the thought of him suffering with it .it does sound like ibs but agree with the other posts your doc needs to rule out other possibilitys especialy at your age .this forum is full of people going through hell with ibs and you are not alone sweetheart .it is hard for people to understand what us sufferers go through it carnt be seen on the outside other than the pain on our face or bloating . try to breath deep when you panic and tap your finger on your forhead it helps calm you down as the panic can make you worse .i do hope you feel better in yourself soon .please take care !





shelivin said:


> oh you poor girl ,im 34 and i struggle to cope with my ibs d . i have a son your age and couldnt bare the thought of him suffering with it .it does sound like ibs but agree with the other posts your doc needs to rule out other possibilitys especialy at your age .this forum is full of people going through hell with ibs and you are not alone sweetheart .it is hard for people to understand what us sufferers go through it carnt be seen on the outside other than the pain on our face or bloating . try to breath deep when you panic and tap your finger on your forhead it helps calm you down as the panic can make you worse .i do hope you feel better in yourself soon .please take care !


@Shelivin - Thankyou, your answers was comforting! Oh i know, bless and hope he doesn't get it and gets a ibs free life! I know i'm only 14, but i do worry myself if i could pass it on to my children in the future, it hurts knowing i could be watching a child suffer what i suffer and others, not to be selfish but in my mind it be like a reflection of me... but my child instead its just of putting and digusts me sometimes, i'm only thankful that i will be able to relate, understand and comfort them if it was to happen, and just support them through it all, cause i know how it feels to be ignored and left aside with the name 'fake' written across you. It is very hard for them indeed and i agree, sometimes i just wanna swap stomachs and see if they manage a day unlike years perhaps, the thing we got to go by is how strong it makes us and how we have to cope, it shows how much we can cope with this and many other situations, i guess.

Thanks i will try that technique, i tend to lack calming solutions, i live in a head of fantasy sometimes its easy to escape in a daydream, and sometimes its the worst idea ever, but i will try the forhead thing  & Yes, i am waiting for some blood samples and urine samples, just hope to god the doctors actually kick themselves up the arse and sort it not repaet the course of last time.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Chloe,

I did end up posting my story, you can find it here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/165143-post-appendectomy-ibs/.

Also, I've been blogging about my experience on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet. It has helped a great deal, and it has also helped me learn how my body reacts to various foods. You can find my blog at http://omnivoreoncemore.blogspot.com.

If possible, I think you should see an endocrinologist. The pattern you describe certainly seems hormonal in nature.

Good luck,

Rich


----------

